
DPDK – Data Plane Development Kit - rcarmo
http://dpdk.org/
======
kev009
See also
[http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/](http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/)
which is vendor neutral and works on Linux and FreeBSD

